
Jolly Roger TelCo Our robots talk to telemarketers so that humans don't have to - interweb
http://www.jollyrogertelco.com
======
tonyquart
Well, I like the idea, but I don't think it will stop those telemarketers and
spammers. I personally choose to ignore them now. Or, if you have time, I just
read a good information at [http://www.whycall.me/news/my-4500-payday-from-a-
telemarkete...](http://www.whycall.me/news/my-4500-payday-from-a-
telemarketer/) about a woman who sued a company and won, because of multiple
robocalls that she got from this company. I think it's worth a try.

